# September trout



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

This isn't a month that's generally considered a great trout month. Don't tell the trout though! Awesome trout catches here lately. Fish are still holding in a summer pattern. It won't be long and they'll be moving into the interior of the Mississippi River delta here in Venice. Don't miss out. 
www.reelshotfishing.com


----------

